# Eastern Basin Fall Perch Bite



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

My Dad told me his buddies make a trip annually to the New York waters of Lake Erie and catch jumbo perch. He believes the far east portion of the lake still has good perch populations. If it’s true that you can catch perch in eastern basin, I might make the trip. Does anyone on here know?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I've read good reports from up by Angola, NY. But no first hand information. 

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Do a search on YouTube for Jumbo Lake Erie Perch New York and you will see some of the monsters you are searching for.


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

Yes, they are being caught now. They tend to school up on bottom in September/October like they do in spring. Most go out of the cattaraugus creek in Irving. ~60'.


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

Call Jerome and ask him what's up...

Miller's Bait and Tackle
716-934-2477
Irving, NY


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you so much for this information. This is no ‘fish tale’. There is a vibrant spring and fall bite and has been for many years. Jerome said they had a particularly good year this spring. The YouTube videos are mostly spring fishing, but wow! That’s what I was talking about. I bet that end of the lake benefits from the fall walleye migration to the west allowing them to school up without millions of walleye wanting to eat them. It’s worth a trip as I’m perch deprived for several years


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

That ramp at cattaragus is a pay ramp and parking is limited! A joke


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Ive been tempted to kake a trip after seeing pics and vids only a 2.5 hr drive do a 3 dayer


----------

